# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Tiles for combat 1 inch grid

## tilt

Hi, 

so this is my first tile. I've made a 4 x 4 inch floor for building encounters with. I've started with a simple one with just floor, no walls, corridors and so forth. My basic idea is to make a lot of different 4 x 4s and 2 x 4s for easy putting together to make a combat map.  :Smile:  
I hope you enjoy  :Smile: 


Attachment 22823

----------


## tilt

Next installment - a simple corridor. 

Attachment 22824

----------


## tilt

Next installment - a turn  :Smile: 
I've been working on the grid-color - not really sure what to use to make it discreet but visible, cause the marble floors absorbs black lines...

----------


## Coyotemax

To be honest, i wasn't having any difficulty seeing the grids on these, the marble tiles do a good job of defining them.  On different terrain it may have more of an issue, but I don't think you need to change anything for these particular ones.

----------


## tilt

Now you tell me *lol*... just uploaded the last edited one as you wrote your message - but thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Coyotemax

Heh, no worries.  And that explains what I thought was a glitch in the board - I tried reloading one for a second look and it told me the file didn't exist.  i shrugged it off  :Smile: 

The red is okay though, and it could work as a longer term solution to keep the grids consistent over multiple maps.

----------


## tilt

yeah, I think the red will do just fine - it goes on top of most  :Smile:  ... so that was three easy tiles.. .what to do next  :Wink:

----------


## tilt

Next tile - stairs. Please comment and request so I know what people want and need  :Smile:   ... and if anybody can use these at all...

----------


## tilt

A corridor with a door, open sesame  :Smile: 

Attachment 22908

----------


## Viriatha

I'd love to see copies without grid lines.

----------


## tilt

hi Viriatha, thanks for the comment and the rep  :Smile:    ... I'll try to find time to upload a set without grid lines as well...  for now, here are steps down  :Smile:

----------


## tilt

Another turn - and a better fitting the other tiles  :Smile:

----------


## tilt

To celebrate my post number 666 I will upload an evil tile - use it at your own risk.. *MUHAHHAHHAHHAAAHAAHHAAAAA*    :Wink:

----------


## Ascension

Heh heh, fun.

----------

